# regripping - adding 2 extra layers



## G1BB0 (Jan 22, 2013)

so due to lack of practice and now only owning 1 set of clubs!!!!! I thought I may aswell regrip them. Done a few checks using online thingy bobs and I am +2 layers apparently. I have regripped before so know what I am doing ish just never done extra layers.

Is it just a case of remove old grips/tape and bang on 2 layers of masking tape followed by one of grip tape then soak & grip?

I assume its easy enough to put the grip on even with extra layers?

Now what grips do I go for... decisions, decisions (oh and getting a Yes Donna 2 putter  )

thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 22, 2013)

What size grips going onto what size shaft (butt) Gibbo?

If you have a .600 shaft and add a .600 grip you will just need to add your build up layers plus your grip tape. 

If you're putting .580 grips on .600 shafts it has the effect of adding the equivilent of an extra layer of tape. In this case you'd only need one additional layer plus your grip tape. 

I have a standard size grip with 3 build up layers, 4 wraps total with the grip tape and they slide on no problem. Just make sure you use plenty of solvent. 

Another putter eh. Where's the face palm smiley :thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 22, 2013)

yeah not a belly though, the Ping redwood putter will always stay but as I have lots of practice time I am gonna go the the donna2 as it seems a nice compromise between blade/mallet.
http://golfdepot.co.uk/product/details/yes-putter-donna-two-donnaii/

hmm not sure what my shafts are, DG S300 (I think they are .600) and probs gonna get Lamkin crossline tour red which are .580

so 1 layer + 1 tape = sorted

thanks as I didnt even think of diameters tbh


----------



## One Planer (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes putters are quality bits of kit. I had a Yes Robin for a while and it was a good flat stick only reason it got replaced was I got fitted for my Scotty.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 22, 2013)

would love a scotty but they are way overpriced even for a golfing spendthrift like me


----------



## One Planer (Jan 22, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			would love a scotty but they are way overpriced even for a golfing spendthrift like me 

Click to expand...

Cheap enough on your favourite bargain site pal!!

You can get a Circa 62 no6 for less than Â£90 B.I.N


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 22, 2013)

Gareth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! stop it... haha


----------



## One Planer (Jan 22, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			Gareth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! stop it... haha 

Click to expand...

Would you like te link posting :rofl:


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 22, 2013)

Had my clubs fitted by my pro and after the extensions had been fitted I asked him about grip size. He measured me up and said that I do not need a midsize but I am at the top end of the standard range. HE put one extra alyer of tape and the clubs feel so much nicer for it. I think it has definitely made a difference. If it says you need extra layers then do it mate.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 22, 2013)

yeah I had midsize on a set of rion and thought I can;t be midsize but I went through my best period of ballstriking using them. Changed to standard and never been the same. Not making excuses for a shonky swing but do feel I overgrip at times so deffo gonna do it.

found this Gareth
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/scotty-ca...Leisure_Golf_GolfClubs_JN&hash=item2c6bcfb947

omg very tempted


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 22, 2013)

i was talked into putting a midsize grip on a mizuno fli-hi 2 iron. completly ruined the club for me so i ened up selling it again.


----------



## Val (Jan 22, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			found this Gareth
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/scotty-ca...Leisure_Golf_GolfClubs_JN&hash=item2c6bcfb947

omg very tempted 

Click to expand...

G1bbo, be warned though when you have 1 Scotty then you start looking at others too.

I'm also very tempted


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 22, 2013)

did you buy it Val? I knew I should have put an offer in on the Del Mar grrrrr


----------



## Val (Jan 22, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			did you buy it Val? I knew I should have put an offer in on the Del Mar grrrrr
		
Click to expand...


I didn't but someone got a bargain


----------



## One Planer (Jan 23, 2013)

Valentino said:



			G1bbo, be warned though when you have 1 Scotty then you start looking at others too.
		
Click to expand...

He's right you know.

My Del Mar is the staple club in my bag but I keep wanting to get a blade type just to see


----------



## Val (Jan 23, 2013)

Gareth said:



			He's right you know.

My Del Mar is the staple club in my bag but I keep wanting to get a blade type just to see 

Click to expand...

Mines has had 6 outings and im looking again and its not that i dont like it


----------



## One Planer (Jan 23, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Mines has had 6 outings and im looking again and its not that i dont like it 

Click to expand...

I'ts daft. Honest to God....... Daft!  

..... And not cheap either 

I'd never buy one, but the temptation is always there


----------



## bigslice (Jan 23, 2013)

Gareth said:



			I'ts daft. Honest to God....... Daft!  

..... And not cheap either 

I'd never buy one, but the temptation is always there
		
Click to expand...

im tempted with the mizzy ones grain flow forged. even when im putting with my scotty, im thinking 'the mizzy will be softer'. always niggling away at me. mental


----------



## One Planer (Jan 23, 2013)

bigslice said:



			im tempted with the mizzy ones grain flow forged. even when im putting with my scotty, im thinking 'the mizzy will be softer'. always niggling away at me. mental
		
Click to expand...

I Tried a T106 a while back.

While it was nice, I prefer my Scotty.


----------

